# Rustic Sourdough Bread with Qview



## squirrel (May 18, 2010)

Hi all! This is my most favorite recipe for a rustic sourdough bread. It comes from the King Arthur Flour Company website, with my modifications. It's very simple and awesome flavor!
1 cup "fed" sourdough starter
1 1/2 cups lukewarm water
2 teaspoons instant yeast
1 tablespoon sugar
2 1/2 teaspoons salt
5 cups unbleached all purpose flour

Combine all ingredients, kneading to form a smooth dough.

Divide the dough in half

Shape in to rounds and place on a parchment lined pan

With a sharp knife quickly cut two slits in each round. Cover with a clean kitchen towel and let rise for about 1 hour, or til double in size

Preheat oven to 425F spray the loaves with room temp water. When you put the loaves in, spray the back and sides of the oven to create steam, careful not to spray the glass door or it could break. Cover with a hand towel if you want to (I've never had it break but just in case, I thought it is a possibility). About 10 minutes in to baking, open oven and spray again.

Bake the bread for a total of 25-30 minutes until a deep golden brown.

I spray a couple of times once they are out of the oven to create a chewy crust. And here's the final product!


----------



## memphisbud (May 18, 2010)

Mmmmmm, looks awesome! My dad is a big bread baker, and has a "mother" from an 1849 San Francisco line of sour doughs.

I just LOVE good home made bread!! Great job!


----------



## bassman (May 18, 2010)

Nice loaves, Squirrel!  I really like the texture and the chewy crust.


----------



## brokenwing (May 18, 2010)

that looks so good, do you mind if i ask how you start your sourdough feed.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 18, 2010)

Man or Girl that bread looks great. I bet it is really good eats too. Now you start with a starter orhave you ever made a starter from scratch???


----------



## squirrel (May 18, 2010)

I started with a starter that I bought from King Arthur about two years ago, have taken good care of it since! I have never started one myself, but have been told they can be tempermental. I paid 6.95 for it and it's made me lots of yummy bread! It will go great with my beef ribs and garlic mashed potatoes tonight, yumm! Thanks for the compliments, you guys sure know how to make a girl feel welcome!


----------



## Dutch (May 18, 2010)

Cheryl, that sourdough bread looks really good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I used a similar sourdough bread recipe when I used to compete in Dutch oven cookoffs. Looks like I'm breaking out the sourdough tonight and doing some baking this weekend!!

I really like the artisian style breads too!


----------



## rdknb (May 18, 2010)

that looks very good, I just started with sourdough, thanks to bassman and I love it


----------



## squirrel (May 18, 2010)

Thanks everybody! It is sooo chewy and yummy. I made some homemade butter and drizzled a little honey in it and dug the bread in to that and man oh man oh man! I'm not gonna have room for my dinner. I'm smoking beef ribs with a side of garlic mashed!


----------



## treegje (May 19, 2010)

Yummy Yummy Yummy Yummy 
This Is All I Can Say Cheryl


----------



## walle (May 19, 2010)

Very nice looking bread, Cheryl.  Nothing better than fresh bread, butter, and honey!


----------

